# My first freshwater tank



## matermomma (Feb 7, 2011)

So here it is... I am not finding answers on my own and I don't want to learn freshwater the same way I learned salt water...

About a week ago I set up our new 10gal tank with the basics to start cylcing the water before adding much...

I have:
2 fluorescent lights
basic filter with a small bio-media filter
basic heater that keeps the water at 78F
1 1/2 inches of self cycling gravel (package said for plants)
10"x3"x5" piece of driftwood
1 ornamental rock
1 water test kit (ph, nitrite, nitrate)

What I want:
2 java ferns
1 anubias
4 black tetras
& maybe a small common pleco or ghost shrimp pair

Can anyone tell me if I am off on what I want (ie will they work together? do I have too much?) Also what is the best way to cycle through to make the least amount of stress on the fish and plants? Should I get the plants first for some time then fish... Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

matermomma said:


> I have:
> 2 fluorescent lights
> basic filter with a small bio-media filter
> basic heater that keeps the water at 78F
> ...


I would get the plants straight away - they will actually help start the cycle, and they will provide a better environment for the fish when you add them.

Without an ammonia test kit, it's hard to really track your cycle. When you see your nitrites zero out and your nitrates go up, I would say that is the time to do your partial water changes, then add fish. Are you dosing ammonia or fish food to "feed" the establishment of your cycle? If not, I would strongly suggest you to do so - without an ammonia source, any bacteria in the tank will starve and die. With ammonia, they will become entrenched so that when you add fish, the fish will be the source of ammonia and the bacteria will continue to do their job.

DO NOT GET A COMMON PLECO!!!!! They get HUGE. If you'd like a pleco, get a bushynose, as they only grow to about 6". I would suggest the shrimp over the pleco though - much cooler to look at, and do a better job of cleanup crew.

Java fern is perfect. You could add some anubias, wisteria, and java moss as well, as they are all very low maintenance hardy plants. Where are you getting them, and where will you be getting your livestock from?


----------



## matermomma (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you so much! My nitrites just went to zero and nitrates went up when I tested today... Yes I have ammonia as well I just missed it in the post. The reason for the common pleco was that they are only a couple bucks small and the local fish store I go to will buy back larger plecos and give you another small one for free. If you don't mind me asking you a direct question... since I will be doing the partial water change tomorrow should I add plants then and wait for a cycle to add fish?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

matermomma said:


> If you don't mind me asking you a direct question... since I will be doing the partial water change tomorrow should I add plants then and wait for a cycle to add fish?


It would be best to do a 50% water change tomorrow, and while the water level is low, add the plants (makes planting easier cause then you can really get into the tank). Then, day-after-tomorrow, do another 50% PWC, and you may add your first fish a few hours later. This is strictly my opinion though - I'm far from an expert, and many on here know much much more. Out of curiosity, how long has the tank been running, and what does your ammonia test register?

About adding fish - drip acclimate them (see the thread in the general freshwater forum), and watch them closely for the next week for signs of disease and/or stress. Only add 3 at a time with a week in between or you'll shock your tank's nitrogen cycle and there will be ammonia and nitrite spikes that might to some damage to your fish.


----------

